

Ask HN: Will Google glass allow fans present at games to live stream the game? - nashequilibrium

This may disrupt the next super bowl as we can crowdsource all the google glass streams. I was looking at Robert scobles g+ and the quality of his glass recordings were very good.
======
hazov
Depends on what you call live stream and the battery of the device, if you
mean record and transmit live video the no, that would need too much power for
such a device.

